# condom question



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

So, um, assuming you use a condom exactly, perfectly, 100% correct, what are the odds then that it will work? (ie as opposed to when there might be 'user error')


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

With perfect use, the failure rate is 2-3% so that means they would work 97-98% of the time. HTH!


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

It does, thank you! And that's what I thought too. . . . So in other words, I better go poas!


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

Totally curious now, how did it go? (feel free not to answer)


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mother Cake* 
Totally curious now, how did it go? (feel free not to answer)

Haha! Well, I did poas on Thursday evening with a bfn, but I am having all these odd symptoms (or else I am totally projecting!). The weirdest of all is that I am now a little obsessed with wanting to be pg! We were of, shall we say, a mixed opinion for a third -- with me always kind of wanting another, and dh d.o.n.e. But even he is taking this all in stride, and my dcs have been perfect angels for two days, so now I am like hmmm. I used to have longer cycles (34-36 days) but for the last year and a bit they have been shortening to an average of 30 days. So here I sit at cd 34, with clear skin, a touch of nausea, odd feeling bbs, and doing way too much thinking! So thank you for asking -- I think I needed this as a bit of therapy! And if af is still a no-show my tomorrow morning, I am planning to poas first thing!


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

I hear you on the too much thinking thing. We are TTC our first and I am currently in the 2ww. And thinking waaaay too much myself . . . only 3dpo . . .


----------

